# Suche Linux for kleinen Rechner.



## Layna (11. Januar 2006)

Hi.
Ok, ich habe folgendes "Problem":
Ein kleiner Rechner (erinnert ihr euch daran das 8 bis 16 MB Arbeitsspeicher mal viel waren? Aus dieser Zeit stammt der... Win95 lief aber drauf, dank eines Händlers der ahnung hatte ) soll wieder zum Leben erweckt werden.
Gerne mit grafischer Oberfläche, am liebsten mit Linux.
Welches Linux in welcher Version empfehlt ihr?


----------



## RedWing (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
eine gute Wahl wäre da z.B. 
http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/

Aber prinzipiell sollte es mit jeder GNU Linux Distribution laufen. Zumindest ohne dem 
Aufsetzen eines XServers..
Btw was hindert dich eigentlich daran etwas RAM für nen Appel und ein Ei zu kaufen?

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Layna (11. Januar 2006)

RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Btw was hindert dich eigentlich daran etwas RAM für nen Appel und ein Ei zu kaufen?




Mein aktuell TOTAL leeres Konto .
Den Appel und und Ei ess ich zur Zeit dann doch lieber *G*

Aber danke, klignt nach egnau dem was ich gesucht habe  ;-)


----------



## RedWing (11. Januar 2006)

> Den Appel und und Ei ess ich zur Zeit dann doch lieber *G*


Dann mal guten Appetit und viel Erfolg bei der Installation.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Sinac (12. Januar 2006)

Also ersten giobt es von Linux sowieso nur 2 aktuelle Versionen (2.4 und 2.6), zweitens kannst du jede Distribution (das ist was du mit Version meinst) so apassen, dass sie mit wenig Ressourcen läuft, drittens wird das mit der GUI vermutlich nicht sehr gut laufen auf der alten Hardware und viertens habe ich eigentlich genau für solche Fragen das hier geschrieben: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials228796.html


----------

